# LGB turnout operations...



## AzRob (Sep 14, 2009)

I've finally gotten started on my outdoor layout, and I'm looking at ways to operate my turnouts. I have a passing track and a blind stub, so I've got three turnouts total. These are all turnouts that I used (and abused) as a child, so flicking the little hand switch doesn't move the frogs. They do move freely when you move them by hand, but the linkage between the switch and the frogs apparently is kaput. So, since I will be using both sidings, I want a decent way to use them. Should I look into fitting some of the switch stands from Ozark Miniatures, or just deal with it how it currently is? Anyone have any similar experiences/thoughts/ideas/etc.?


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

It sounds like your switch controls may be out of alignment. If the turnouts work well without the controls you may be able to fix the problem by repositioning the switch controls. Try removing them and reinstalling them on a perfectly FLAT surface. If they are not assembled on a flat surface it is easy to have a bind that prevents operation.

Also in a few instances I have found LGB turnouts that were made slightly incorrectly where a control may work on one side of the track but not if put on the other side.

You might also try opening the control, remove any dirt etc. and reassemble it being sure it can turn easily and fully in both directions.

If all else fails I have several manual LGB controls that I replaced with electric controls and I can send a few to you. 

Email me if you need then.

Good luck,

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If the switch is slightly twisted, it will bind. 

As Jerry mentioned, switches must be level, no bends in any direction to operate freely. 

Also, I use conductive grease on the silver plates to decrease sliding resistance at the points.


----------



## AzRob (Sep 14, 2009)

I've tested it on a level surface, and still doesn't function correctly. I'll pull the covers off and see if something is out of alignment there. Thanks for the pointing in the right direction. I'll post how things come along.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By AzRob on 20 Oct 2009 08:00 AM 
I've tested it on a level surface, and still doesn't function correctly. I'll pull the covers off and see if something is out of alignment there. Thanks for the pointing in the right direction. I'll post how things come along. 

Testing it on a level surface may not be enough. It may have been assembled on a surface that was not level and still be binding from that misalignment.

I would suggest that you remove the control (2 screws) and then reinstall it when everything is on a hard flat surface. Hard is important - something like carpeting or even a towel may not allow for proper installation. If that does not work then try to install the control on the opposite side of the rails and test it again.

Sometimes the outline (outer edges) of the ties interferes with proper positioning of the control. In some cases I slide the control tabs into the ends of the ties rather than pushing the ties down onto the control tabs (the part with the screw holes).

For something that seems like it would be exceedingly simple it can sometimes be frustratingly complicated to get it right but once you learn how to do it right and which problems to look for it becomes far simpler.

The turnouts were not just pushed out of a mold they were hand assembled at the factory and some are over 35 years old so it is not unusual to find some variances in tolerances. I have had some brand new out of the box that would only work with the switch control on a specific side. It is often easier to find how it wants to work than to try to make it work the way you want it to. If one side works well and the other does not it may be best to find a way to use it the way it works as there are some I have never gotten to work the way they were supposed to.

Aside from physically damaged or broken LGB turnouts I have not run across any that I could not use somewhere.













Jerry


----------



## AzRob (Sep 14, 2009)

Well it certainly looks like you've got the experience, judging by your schematic there! I'll get on them this week - I've got all my track up at the moment, after my test this last weekend, to lay down my ballast, so now will be a perfect time to sort them out.


----------

